# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Borsa dipten dönerken halk dibe vurursa

## bozok

*Borsa dipten dönerken halk dibe vurursa*


*Osman Ulagay*
*MİLLİYET GZT.*
*12 Nisan 2009*



Hazine’den sorumlu Devlet Bakanı Mehmet şimşek’in geçen hafta yaptığı bir açıklama hayli tepki çekti. Ne demişti Sayın şimşek? Başbakan Erdoğan’ın* “Krizin Türkiye’ye teğet geçeceği”* saptamasını doğru bulduğunu söylemiş ve* “Türkiye’de hane halkının durumu da diğer ülkelere göre daha iyi”* demişti.

Türkiye’de sanayi ve ekonomi benzeri görülmemiş bir hızla küçülürken, işyerleri kapanırken, işsizlik tırmanırken Sayın şimşek’in böyle bir değerlendirme yapması, krizin etkilerini yoğun biçimde hisseden herkesi kızdırdı. Gazetelerde* “Bakan harikalar diyarında”* diye manşetler atıldı, Sayın Bakanı eleştiren köşe yazıları yazıldı, DİSK’in zehir zemberek açıklamasında* “Ekonomik ve sosyal hayatın somut gerçekleri demeçlerle gizlenemez”* dendi.



*Tepkinin nedeni* 
Sayın Bakan’ın tepki çeken açıklamasını neye dayandırdığını aşağıdaki grafikli yazıda açıklamaya çalışacağım. Bence bu açıklamanın tepki çekmesinin nedeni yanlış bilgiye dayanması değil, Sayın Başbakan’ın artık alay konusu olan* “Teğet geçti”* iddiasını desteklemek amacıyla yapılmış olması. Krizin etkilerini herkes kendi işinde ve yaşamında hissederken sorumlu mevkidekilerin bunu inkar edercesine* “Hayır teğet geçiyor”* diye ısrar etmesi doğal olarak tepki yaratıyor.

üte yandan büyük düşüşler yaşamış olan bizim borsada (İMKB) son haftalarda yukarı doğru bir hareketin başlamış olması da *“Krizin dibi görüldü, çıkış başladı”* iyimserliğini bir kez daha gündeme getirdi. Aslında birçok ülkede olduğu gibi bizde de borsa bir öncü gösterge görevi görüyor. Yani borsanın gerçekten dibe vurup yükselişe geçtiği tarihten belli bir süre sonra sıra reel ekonomideki toparlanmaya geliyor.


*Tepki tırmanabilir*
şimdi bizde de borsa gerçekten dibe vurmuş olsa bile reel ekonomideki toparlanmayı görmemize daha çok var. Hükümet 2009 yılı için gerçekçi hedeflerini hala açıklamadı ama eldeki veriler bu yılın ilk çeyreğinde ekonomimizde çok ciddi bir küçülme yaşandığını gösteriyor. İkinci çeyrek için de fazla iyimser olmaya olanak yok. İşsizliğin artmaya devam edeceği kesin. Küresel tablo da 2009’un geri kalan bölümü için fazla umut vermiyor. Yani ülkemizdeki insanların kriz nedeniyle çektiği sıkıntı, büyük olasılıkla bir süre daha devam edecek. 

ünümüzdeki dönemde birileri borsadan, bonodan iyi para kazanırken geniş kesimin ekonomik durumu iyiye değil kötüye gitmeye devam ederse ve hele sorumlu mevkideki birileri çıkıp,* “Bakın borsa da yükseliyor, kriz teğet geçti işte”* derse tepkiler daha da tırmanabilir. Ekonomiyi yönetenlerin konuşurken bunu dikkate almalarında yarar var.


*Hane halkı iyi durumda mı?*
Devlet Bakanı Mehmet şimşek, *“Türkiye’de hane halkının durumu diğer ülkelere göre daha iyi”* saptamasını neye dayandırdığını, geçen gün benim de katıldığım bir toplantıda açıkladı. Sayın Bakan’a göre Türkiye’de hane halkı borcunun GSYH’ya oranı % 11 dolayında, oysa bu oran Batı Avrupa’da % 56, ABD’de ise % 90’larda. Ayrıca Türkiye’de halkın, ABD halkından farklı olarak, kriz nedeniyle büyük bir servet kaybına da uğramadığını söylüyor Sayın Bakan.

Grafik 1’de de görüldüğü gibi, Sayın Bakan’ın saptamasında gerçek payı var, Türkiye’de hane halkının borcu ya da yükümlülükleri Avrupa Birliği (AB) ortalamasının çok altında. Hatta AB’ye yeni üye olan ülkelerin bile altında. Grafik 2’de görüldüğü gibi hane halkımızın toplam borcunun ya da yükümlülüklerinin GSYH’ya oranı son yıllarda artmakla birlikte hala Avrupa normlarının hayli gerisinde.

Hane halkımızın bu borçlanmadan kaçınma eğiliminin geçmişe dayanan, tarihsel ve kurumsal nedenleri var kuşkusuz. Konut kredisi (mortgage) sisteminin ülkemizde yaygınlaşmamış olması da bu oranı aşağı çeken nedenler arasında. Biz ekonomik analiz yaparken bu verileri dikkate almak zorundayız ama bu verilere bakarak, şimdi krizden olumsuz etkilenen insanlara* “Haydi uzun etme, iyisin”* demeye kalkışırsak tepki görmemiz kaçınılmaz olur.




*IMF’den 100 milyarı kaparız(!)*

**

Hanımlar, beyler, yok mu artıran? Ben diyorum ki biz büyük ülkeyiz, üstelik Başkan Obama da çok sevdi bizi, IMF’den 100 milyar doları kaparız evvel Allah. Hayal gücü bu rakamı da aşan biri varsa çıksın karşıma, bir o artırsın, bir ben artırayım.

şaka bir yana, IMF ile Devlet Bakanı Mehmet şimşek’in öngördüğü gibi üç yıllık bir anlaşma yapılması halinde, Türkiye’ye sağlanacak kredi desteğinin miktarı, geçen salı yayımlanan yazımda da değindiğim gibi, daha önceki tahminlerin üstüne çıkabilir.

Ancak anlaşma henüz sağlanmış değil. Konu 9 Nisan günü düzenlediği olağan basın brifinginde IMF Basın sözcüsü Caroline Atkinson’a sorulduğunda kendisi şu cevabı vermiş:* “Daha önce de söylediğimiz gibi Türkiye ile görüşmeler sürüyor. G-20 toplantısı sırasında IMF Başkanı ile de bir temas sağlandı. Bu görüşmelerde tartışma gündemine gelecek miktarla ilgili bir şey söyleyemem sizlere. Bakan şimşek IMF ile bir stand-by anlaşması yapmayı arzuladıklarını daha önce açıklamıştı ve bununla ilgili görüşmeler sürüyor.”*

IMF bu ayın sonundaki geleneksel ilkbahar toplantılarını da içeren çok yoğun bir döneme giriyor. Türkiye ile anlaşmanın bu arada kotarılması halinde bile bunun IMF Board’u tarafından onaylanması ancak mayıs ayı içinde olabilir. O zamana kadar IMF’den gelecek büyük paranın hayaliyle yaşamaya devam edeceğiz herhalde.

...

----------

